# GPS enabled for Mogul, Titan, XV6800, and P4000



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

For those of you with the mentioned models, there is a new update out that enables the onboard GPS. I have been using it for a few days and it is very nice.

If you feel up to giving it a try, the website is below.

http://www.phonenews.com/how-to-add-gps-to-htc-mogul-xv6800-p4000-titan-2663/#more-2663

There is also a lot of discussion about it at at the site below.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=362566


----------

